

Exit Strategies - sadiq
http://www.billda.com/exit-strategies

======
captk
An excerpt from the article:

When starting a company, probably the last thing any entrepreneur thinks about
is his exit strategy. The exit strategy, sometimes referred to as a “liquidity
event” or “harvest strategy” is basically the entrepreneur’s way of “cashing
out” of their company. This is the part where years of hard work come to
fruition and turn into profit. Cashing out is often not as simple as it seems.
There are numerous ways of converting the non-liquid asset of equity in a
private company to the liquid asset of cash, and each is fraught with it’s own
unique pitfalls.

